# Schriftzug ohne Hintergrund auf Plakat?



## hinkel11 (25. April 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe aus dem unten stehenden Bild ein Plakat in A3-Format anfertigen lassen. Nun möchte ich im nachhineien noch einen Schriftzug in schwarz oben auf dem Plakat platzieren. Wie bekomme ich das ohne Hintergund hin? Es soll nur der Schriftzug übertragen werden.
Eine Möglichkeit wäre natürlich, für den Schriftzug hallewegs den gleichen Hintergund wievom Bild hinzubekommen, dann auszudrucken, auszuschneiden und aufzukleben. Sieht aber sch**** aus. Gibt es da irgendwas, was man im Druckerladen kaufen kann? Irgendwas mit Folie zum abziehen oder? Oder komm ich da nicht herum mich an einen professionellen Printshop zu wenden?
Danke.


----------



## smileyml (25. April 2010)

Hallo,

du kannst deinen Schriftzug entsprechend mit einem Schneidplotter in der gewünschten Größe und Farbe ausdrucken bzw. -schneiden lassen und dann mit Hilfe einer Trägerfolie (diese ist standardmäßig auch dann dabei) auf das Plakat kleben.

Das mit der Klebefolie kannst du für einen überschaubaren finanziellen Aufwand bei jeder Werbeagentur machen lassen. Also jenen, die entsprechend Aufkleber etc. fertigen - größere Agenturen mit einem anderen primären Zielpublikum sind da eher nicht geeignet als Ansprechpartner.

Man könnte sicher auch ein A3-Dokument neu erstellen und dann es quasi drüber drucken, aber inwieweit da das bestehende Plakat drunter leidet bzw. wie gut das am Ende aussieht, könnte man nur vermuten und daher würde ich davon auch abraten.

Ein dritte Variante wäre noch die Möglichkeit des Siebdruckes, die sicher auch ganz gut aussehen kann, jedoch vielleicht etwas viel Aufwand mit sich bringt. Auch finanziell wäre es sicher die kostspieligste Variante.

Grüße Marco


----------

